# How good will the Nuggets be?



## Damian Necronamous

Out:
Raymond Felton
Kenyon Martin
J.R. Smith
Wilson Chandler

In:
Andre Miller
Jordan Hamilton
Kenneth Faried
Rudy Fernandez
Corey Brewer


Lawson...Andre Miller
Afflalo...Rudy Fernandez
Gallinari...Hamilton...Brewer
Faried...Andersen
Nene...Mozgov

I don't expect this team to make the playoffs, but this is a lineup full of guys with solid trade value, and they'll have some more assets to deal in March once the Chinese three get back. Of course, that's assuming that they didn't renounce their rights.


----------



## Luke

Not a playoff squad but not a bottom feeder either; they're pretty much stuck in mediocre purgatory until they land someone big or everyone leaves and they blow it up. It's probably going to be the latter.

They were fun to watch at the end of last year though.


----------

